# Pineapple Express, Larry, Satori.



## dman1234 (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, here is the line up.


1-Cheese
1-OG Kush
1-NL x BB
1-BB GUM
3-Mandala Satori
2- pineapple express femmed
3-Larry
1-Sage
1-Kushage
1-WW
4- NL x Sharon

Half are mine half are for a friend, we will split the Larry, Satori and NL x Sharon once they are sexxed everything else is femmed.

Should be fun.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 1, 2012)

The very exciting seedling pics.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a nice start D  Gotta love the trifecta plants


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 1, 2012)

Will follow for sure. Also have seeds from OG Kush and PE so i'm in :aok:

Green mojo :aok:


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

What is this Larry everyone seems to be growing...... 

Dman are you rolling the dice on all of those or are some femmed besides the PEx? Bold move throwing down 1 bean each from 7 different strains of non fem beans. I like it....


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> What is this Larry everyone seems to be growing......
> 
> Dman are you rolling the dice on all of those or are some femmed besides the PEx? Bold move throwing down 1 bean each from 7 different strains of non fem beans. I like it....


 
they are mostly the lucky 7's they are all femed 

nice line up, should get plenty of decent smoke from them


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2012)

11 strains..... 15 plants..... I'd lose hair and sleep...... good luck

yep..... more of the satori to go with the larry


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 1, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> 11 strains..... 15 plants..... I'd lose hair and sleep...... good luck
> 
> yep..... more of the satori to go with the larry


 
i love doing it like that, i love varitey. at the end you have a differnt kind of dank for every occasion, like some for night time, some for midday stuff, some for wake and bake. or maybe this strain on monday and this strain on wednesday 

seems to keep me higher that way, i seem to build up a tolerance to one kind if thats all i smoke, then move on to a differnt one and knocks me out even though its not much more potent.

on a side note, ill be growing Cheese (#1) and  Blueberry Gum, cant wait to see the differnces between us so ill definitly be following this one.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice list d....   good luck bro...


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks folks,

HL, there are 9 femmed and 10 non femmed seedlings
thay are all femmed except the Larry, Satori and NL x Sharon.

Grower 13, there is actually 19 seedlings but i will be giving some to a friend in a week or 2.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> The very exciting seedling pics.
> 
> View attachment 184539
> 
> ...



But very cute little bird like pics. we love the babies.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2012)

Everyone is doing well, looking for some nutes already, I gave them a light feeding today.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking great dman.

Deff following along with this.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking great, buddy  :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 7, 2012)

Picture perfect dman -- very ambitious, but you have it down -- I'll be watching as well 

HF


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

Not that ambitious HF, 9 of the 19 have to be sexed, and then almost half will go to a friend, should leave me with 6-8.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing too exciting, 

good growth for now, 

things will get more interesting soon. here they are 19 days old.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok i have split the plants up with my buddy and here is what I will be running.

first the femmed:

1-PAEX
1-Cheese
1-Kushage
1-NLXBB
1-OG Kush

Non femmed:
2-Larry
2-Satori
1-NLX Sharon

here they are a little over 3 weeks old, transplant and under the 600's by tomorrow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking great Dman.  Green mojo for at least one girl on the non-fems.

I have the Cheese, the Bubba 76 and 3 Satoris going from this last order from Attitude.  I'm thinking our plants are about the same age.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking great Dman. Green mojo for at least one girl on the non-fems.
> 
> I have the Cheese, the Bubba 76 and 3 Satoris going from this last order from Attitude. I'm thinking our plants are about the same age.


 

Thanks THG, i think they are around the same age as yours, these were germmed around Jan 24th.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

So i left them in the party cups a little longer than I would have like, as usual.

I decided to try some grow bags for the first time, so far i really like them.

The plants in the bags are all femmed, the big one is Kushage and the shorter one is PAEX. the plants in the pots are waiting to show sex.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are real pretty D  I love to see plants that are just starting to veg out and taking off good. That pretty, full, green foilage is so nice.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Hush, I agree, young vegging plants all full of N always look good too me.


----------



## oldsman (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice,as usual.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Oldsman, Not alot of growth out of the bags, i think its because they took so much water i havent been able to feed them much, the smaller pots are looking good. the bags are all femmed and of the 5 pots one has shown sex.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont know what the deal was with this PE, it didnt grow a bit in 10 days, like it was frozen in time, it looked good all along but just started to show some growth in the last 12 hours, everything else almost doubled in that time.






I dont know why it even matters, here are 2 Larry and 2 Satori that STILL havent shown sex so i have time to wait for the PE.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Be readin throu this here thread yual have a green thumb Mr D! Yual do well be the looks of it. Congrats pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks BWD, much appreciated pilgrim, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I dont know what the deal was with this PE, it didnt grow a bit in 10 days, like it was frozen in time, it looked good all along but just started to show some growth in the last 12 hours, everything else almost doubled in that time.
> 
> View attachment 186219
> View attachment 186220
> ...



I think it took my satori 6-7 weeks to show sex. They were huge I remember that.  Looking good dman!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Rose, at this point im in wait mode, so i will just wait the sexing out, i have been topping all of them so i got time to kill while they recover anyway.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 4, 2012)

My Satori hasn't sexed yet either -- I have 5 of them in vedge, one tall, one short and three looking real nice. I wish they would show. My vedge space is too full. My last grow until after Summer. I'm going to lollypop them and grow them out in one gal pots. A bunch of Cheese, an AK-47 mom and the Satori. Should last me over the vacation from growing. I expect to freak-out some not having a crop in some dirt though. Hope I don't forget how to grow... 


Peace


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Hemperfi, im gonna shut it down this summer also, i will be helping a buddy run his though, and i have 2 auto seeds i have no idea what to do with so i will prob through them outside somewhere, so i will still get my grow fix.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine have not sexed yet either.  I keep checking your thread since our plants are the same age.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Mine have not sexed yet either. I keep checking your thread since our plants are the same age.



Now i think my buddy screwed up, he called me yesterday and said his satori was a male, so i told him to chuck it, but since nobody elses have shown im sure he didnt know what he was looking at.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2012)

All are doing well, still 4 in the pots havent shown sex yet, all the bags are femmed or female already.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2012)

You there THG, see sex on yours yet?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

They look great dman, nice and lush.

Mine have not shown sex either.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Rose

its so frustrating, i dont remember having to wait this long before, I'm waiting on  2 Satori and 2 Larry i think i need to get back to clonning, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

It is really frustrating. I am waiting on 3 Larry and 3 Cindy. I remember it taking forever last time on Satori, I think they were two feet tall by the time they showed.  BUT, i am still using the same plant, so it was worth the wait. 

I need to go top mine after looking at yours. Specially the Larry right?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes i would top the Larry for sure Rose, it will depend on pheno also though, some Larrys are really tall others are just tall.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2012)

Plants are looking great dman. 

 No, mine have not shown either and I was in this morning with a magnifying glass looking for tell-tale little hairs or balls--don't even have alternating nodes on anything yet.  I know the Bubba and Cheese are fems, but they do not have alternating nodes yet either.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice looking grow, Dman!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 10, 2012)

Earlier in the thread I mentioned i gave half of the seedlings to a friend to get him started, well im happy to say his are doing better than mine.

These are all his.

*Pineapple express * 






*Sage*





*White Widow*





*Larry*


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 11, 2012)

And a couple shots oh his new room we set up.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2012)

His new space looks so nice. Good job.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## purificationB (Mar 13, 2012)

Also I gave them a light feeding today.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 13, 2012)

purificationB said:
			
		

> Also I gave them a light feeding today.


 
No that was the day before and it wasnt light, interesting post though???


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 16, 2012)

Happy Happy Plants, the flip is soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2012)

Boy, they sure do look happy.  

Mine still have not shown.  I needed the space.  I put mine into 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 16, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Boy, they sure do look happy.
> 
> Mine still have not shown.  I needed the space.  I put mine into 12/12 yesterday.



Thanks THG.

Please dont say boy, LOL

i have 4 with no sign of sex yet, 12/12 starts at 3am Saturday morning when the lights go out for their first time.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok all 4 uknowns are ladies, i really cant believe it, i cant even pollenate a branch like i wanted too. here is what i have, all at 14 days flower, no pics now but later when the lights come on i will post some.

1-PAEX
1-Cheese
1-Kushage
1-NLXBB
1-OG Kush
2-Larry
2-Satori
1-NLX Sharon


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats on the females dude! Stoked to see some current pix. They looked great in the last set before the flip.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry folks, i will get proper pics up soon but life is causing issues lately, here are a few room shots i took today @ 23 days.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 4, 2012)

Your girls don't seem to be too shy.  lol  Lookin real good dman.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks PP, i will get individual shots up soon. there are a couple big ladies in there.


----------



## Dabotniss (Apr 5, 2012)

Thats is just great! So what mixture of soil did u use and lights?


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. sunshine mix #4 for soil and 2 600 watters for light.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry folks, *i will get proper pics up soon but life is causing issues lately*, here are a few room shots i took today @ 23 days.

Hope all is well, my friend! as for soil...used that and loved it, good stuff!

Plants look great!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 10, 2012)

Great looking grow dman.. after seeing so many members here growing Satori and getting great results.. id like  to try it... what is Satori genetics?? thanks 


Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 10, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Great looking grow dman.. after seeing so many members here growing Satori and getting great results.. id like  to try it... what is Satori genetics?? thanks
> 
> 
> Aloha
> SquidyP



Mandala-Satori


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2012)

mandalaseeds.com


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, i have been really busy with real life and neglected everything, i have Spidermites yet again, i tossed two huge plants last night, and im about to go look at the rest closely, if its fairly clean i will deal with it otherwise more are getting tossed.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone is having things to solve ... Me too ... Good luck man ... Dman :aok:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you not treat them w/ the floramite?


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Did you not treat them w/ the floramite?



yup  I sure did, and i never seen an infestation like I found after a few weeks of not checking on them. 

I guess i created the super mite, that or i just bought some milky water off the internet with a floromite label.                                              
`


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow ):


----------



## dman1234 (May 22, 2012)

Worst grow ever for me, far worse than my first even, I tossed alot of them, after the mites hit, I had some horrible real life things go down in late March early April and i neglected the grow bigtime. But in the end the humans are all okay and I'm gonna be doing a summer grow after all, onward and upward, just thought i would throw up an explanation.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2012)

I am sorry for the turmoil dman. To have such human distress and then the borg, you have been through a lot. 

Here is to a great bug free summer grow. Good to hear from your grow.


----------



## dman1234 (May 23, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am sorry for the turmoil dman. To have such human distress and then the borg, you have been through a lot.
> 
> Here is to a great bug free summer grow. Good to hear from your grow.



Thanks Rose


----------

